# General Chat > General Discussion >  How can I create a great sports betting website?

## Melissa Hayes

Creating a sports betting website in 2019 is not a huge gamble like it was just a few years ago. With the success of sites like Bet365, there is a definite route for success. But making the right choices can be often very daunting and filled with confusing choices. What should you do? What should you not? Read on to find the answers to these questions with incredible insights from industry experts who have helped numerous companies get where they are today.

----------


## qualist

Sports betting is really a very useful and affordable thing thanks to which you can win good amounts of money by choosing a proven bookmaker among the proposed options https://footballbettingguide.co.ke/b...sportybet.html after all, in sports betting, this is very important.

----------


## andrewwwilliam

You can create something like https://in.parimatch.com/en/ only with a great budget and a qualified team. This is not easy - make interface friendly, design smart and pretty, payments secure and other stuff every betting web site should have. Do you really want to go into it?

----------


## tomharris

What is the difference between creating a betting websites in 2019 and in 2021?

----------


## Oksamit

If you plan to make money on betting, then you can not limit yourself to one bookmaker site. You need to constantly look for high odds on different bookmaker sites. For example I always bet on tennis https://tennisbetslab.com/ on this site I am looking for high odds that are offered by bookmakers. It immediately shows the coefficient and from which bookmaker you can place a bet with such a coefficient. A useful resource for those who constantly place bets.

----------


## Openair

I am done with technical drawings. I just allowed them https://kompaswork.ru to draw them for me. And also make several 3D models. It is cheaper and less frustrating.

----------


## Openair

Hello my friends! Please support my channel https://goo-gl.me/LbjIt with a subscription and like. Happiness and goodness to you)))

----------


## Openair

I will raise Temko!

----------


## Openair

Hello dear! From September 1, 30% discount on all graphic works!

----------


## Openair

Hello my friends! Please support my channel https://goo-gl.me/LbjIt with a subscription and like. Happiness and goodness to you)))

----------


## Openair

I will raise Temko!

----------


## MarcelSeiler

You need to look at your competitors' sites and do better)

----------


## Openair

I will raise Temko!

----------


## Openair

Raise Temko!

----------


## Openair

I will raise Temko!

----------


## mabree.lulani

Sports betting is my main hobby.

----------

